# Your skinniest and fattest pics - Part 2!



## SoVerySoft

That other thread was out of control. Fifty pages of posts and over a million views! 

Let's continue here.


----------



## Famouslastwords

subscribitude


----------



## morepushing13

It was quite a bit to go through...


----------



## KHayes666

Most popular thread in Dims history?


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Skinny.jpg


This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.

View attachment Plumpy 2.jpg


This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.

View attachment Plumpy.jpg


Another taken a few weeks ago.

Which is better? Lol!


----------



## degek2001

50 kgs that means a lot. Very nice where you've gained. I like your bellie, breasts and also your curvy face. Your double chin and cheeks are so lovely :smitten::wubu:
Do you want to gain a little more, or are you happy with this 125 kgs?
<3 Henk


----------



## Oldtimer76

That's a big and fast gain, Susannah!
Must have been a huge change for your body...

Anyway, you look gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!



I think the last two are great. I think you look great. :smitten:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

The bigger one looks far better Susannah! You are a cute chubby roo!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Tam

View attachment tam 3.jpg


View attachment 123tam.jpg

Here is not the skinniest, but is like a "before and after".
IN WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IM FATTER?
Lol...
ThOSE Pics have been taken with 2 monthes of difference.


----------



## natasfan

Tam said:


> View attachment 75294
> 
> 
> View attachment 75295
> 
> Here is not the skinniest, but is like a "before and after".
> IN WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IM FATTER?
> Lol...
> ThOSE Pics have been taken with 2 monthes of difference.



mmm tHE Second one FOR SURE.
Lol.
Do you want to gain even more?


----------



## Tam

natasfan said:


> mmm tHE Second one FOR SURE.
> Lol.
> Do you want to gain even more?



Hello Natasfan.
I am eating all the day, so its impossible not to gain weight.
I have been gaining weight during the last year. Since 2008 i started to eat hat i want when i want, and thats why i got that belly. 
I lOve eating, and that´s all.


----------



## Tam

Tam said:


> Hello Natasfan.
> I am eating all the day, so its impossible not to gain weight.
> I have been gaining weight during the last year. Since 2008 i started to eat hat i want when i want, and thats why i got that belly.
> I lOve eating, and that´s all.




Food did my belly really good! lol


----------



## natasfan

You are so pretty


----------



## Tam

natasfan said:


> You are so pretty



Thank you Natasfan!


----------



## Tam

HereYou can see even better my bellyView attachment tami8.JPG


----------



## Weirdo890

Sexy belly. I think you look great.


----------



## Tam

Weirdo890 said:


> Sexy belly. I think you look great.



who look great?:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

I think you look great. Your belly is just part of your natural beauty and sensuality. :kiss2:


----------



## Tam

Weirdo890 said:


> I think you look great. Your belly is just part of your natural beauty and sensuality. :kiss2:



aW Thanks guy..
I don´t know why, but my belly is getting bigger...:eat1::doh:


----------



## Weirdo890

Tam said:


> aW Thanks guy..
> I don´t know why, but my belly is getting bigger...:eat1::doh:



Yeah, and I can't see the reason why.


----------



## Tam

Weirdo890 said:


> Yeah, and I can't see the reason why.



May be i have not been eating well (?)
lol


----------



## nikola090

beautiful belly Tam, hope you love your belly!


----------



## Jigen

I think you look great, Tam


----------



## Tam

Thanks guy, and i and it enjoy!


----------



## Russ2d

Tam said:


> HereYou can see even better my bellyView attachment 75312



Soft sexy belly Tam, nice...


----------



## Tam

Russ2d said:


> Soft sexy belly Tam, nice...



Awww thank Russ2d!
You are so sweet.
And it is massive:eat1:


----------



## KHayes666

Tam said:


> View attachment 75294
> 
> 
> View attachment 75295
> 
> Here is not the skinniest, but is like a "before and after".
> IN WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IM FATTER?
> Lol...
> ThOSE Pics have been taken with 2 monthes of difference.



that must have been an epic jenga game lol


----------



## Tam

KHayes666 said:


> that must have been an epic jenga game lol


it has been!


----------



## rustydog7

Tam said:


> HereYou can see even better my bellyView attachment 75312



Wow thats an awesome belly, and you are beautiful. keep right on eating.:eat1::eat1:


----------



## degek2001

Tam said:


> HereYou can see even better my bellyView attachment 75312


I like your round tummy Tam. Wow, you've gained very well. What's your weight at the moment? Is it just the food, or do you like your round wellness...
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam

degek2001 said:


> I like your round tummy Tam. Wow, you've gained very well. What's your weight at the moment? Is it just the food, or do you like your round wellness...
> <3 Henk



Hello!
Im at 220 right now.I have gained, could you notice it in those pics?And yes, is just the food:O:eat1:
thanks ! You are so sweet.


----------



## Tam

rustydog7 said:


> Wow thats an awesome belly, and you are beautiful. keep right on eating.:eat1::eat1:



Hey, thanks! My belly is getting bigger, i dont know why?:wubu:


----------



## degek2001

Tam said:


> Hello!
> Im at 220 right now.I have gained, could you notice it in those pics?And yes, is just the food:O:eat1:
> thanks ! You are so sweet.


Sure, I notice your weight gain and I like your new belly. I like it to see your grown. I think it can not hurt to eat a lot. Your belly looks so sweet, soft and round... Eat well :eat2:
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam

degek2001 said:


> Sure, I notice your weight gain and I like your new belly. I like it to see your grown. I think it can not hurt to eat a lot. Your belly looks so sweet, soft and round... Eat well :eat2:
> <3 Henk



I think that is easy to notice it! Lol...
But believe me, mosts of the times, i eat till it hurts:S
Thats why im getting like this.:doh::eat1:


----------



## bbwlover798

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!



sexy, sexy :bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Tam

View attachment TAM1.jpg


View attachment 13768_1290678030822_1346378192_848612_6505867_n.jpg
I think i havent progressed.:doh:
The second one is from some monthes ago. Im going to show a new one, i have gained 3 lb during hollidays.:eat1:


----------



## Jigen

Tam said:


> View attachment 75910
> 
> 
> View attachment 75911
> I think i havent progressed.:doh:
> The second one is from some monthes ago. Im going to show a new one, i have gained 3 lb during hollidays.:eat1:



You remind me of one of my university colleagues. you have gained quite a bit. ^_^


----------



## Tam

Jigen said:


> You remind me of one of my university colleagues. you have gained quite a bit. ^_^



:eat1::eat1::eat1o you think?:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Jigen

Tam said:


> :eat1::eat1::eat1o you think?:eat1::eat1::eat1:



It's pretty evident. You look much better with the extra weight. Do you have any final goal? And: do you do any sport?


----------



## Tam

Jigen said:


> It's pretty evident. You look much better with the extra weight. Do you have any final goal? And: do you do any sport?



Lol I DONT do ANY sport, and i DONT have any goal. Is just that i started eating what i wanted and when i wanted since summer, and well, food did that. Im happy that you like more like now, but i think that most guys dont think like that.:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890

Tam said:


> Lol I DONT do ANY sport, and i DONT have any goal. Is just that i started eating what i wanted and when i wanted since summer, and well, food did that. Im happy that you like more like now, but i think that most guys dont think like that.:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:



If other guys don't think like that, then that's their problem. I would think any guy would be lucky to be seen with you.


----------



## Tam

Weirdo890 said:


> If other guys don't think like that, then that's their problem. I would think any guy would be lucky to be seen with you.


thank you sweety:eat2:


----------



## Jigen

Weirdo890 said:


> If other guys don't think like that, then that's their problem. I would think any guy would be lucky to be seen with you.



You are right. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

Tam said:


> thank you sweety:eat2:



You are very welcome, milady. *kisses your hand* :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Jigen said:


> You are right. :bow:



Thank you Jigen. *bows*


----------



## degek2001

Tam said:


> View attachment 75910
> 
> 
> View attachment 75911
> I think i havent progressed.:doh:
> The second one is from some monthes ago. Im going to show a new one, i have gained 3 lb during hollidays.:eat1:


What's the date in the first pic. How much do you've gained? Wow.
Do you have some more pics of your belly. I like your round tummy:eat2::smitten::smitten::kiss2:
<3 henk


----------



## stillblessed23

oh thank goodness you started an new thread on this SVS- the last thread was fun but a new one is better.

Ok first pic halloween 2008- I was poison ivy and about 280 not my "skinniest" but i don't have pics from then lol.

I am crazy photogentic when I'm plumper lol, the second pic is from a few weeks ago I would say at about 330. 

View attachment ivy.jpg


View attachment fridays.jpg


----------



## Mega-M

Tam said:


> View attachment 75910
> 
> 
> View attachment 75911
> I think i havent progressed.:doh:
> The second one is from some monthes ago. Im going to show a new one, i have gained 3 lb during hollidays.:eat1:



your belly grown a lot , but your butt dont grown yet


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Tam,

is that really you in the first photo? It´s almost unbelievable...

You must have seen some gallons of beer since... LOL

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Southpaw

Tam said:


> View attachment 75910
> 
> 
> View attachment 75911
> I think i havent progressed.:doh:
> The second one is from some monthes ago. Im going to show a new one, i have gained 3 lb during hollidays.:eat1:



I definately like the second photo much more. You look simply delicious. :smitten:


----------



## S13Drifter

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!




Wow you looking good gurl!!!! woooo!!! snap snap


----------



## CleverBomb

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!


Second and third are the Anti-Facebook and Facebook photo angles.

Third is clearly the best 'cos you're smiling. 

-Rusty


----------



## Gendo Ikari

From around this time last year 158.





About 180.


----------



## Tracii

OMG stillblessed you are a knock out!!!:smitten:


----------



## Tam

degek2001 said:


> What's the date in the first pic. How much do you've gained? Wow.
> Do you have some more pics of your belly. I like your round tummy:eat2::smitten::smitten::kiss2:
> <3 henk



Yes, i am
I gained overeating, i think:wubu:


----------



## Tam

Southpaw said:


> I definately like the second photo much more. You look simply delicious. :smitten:



Thanks:eat1:


----------



## Tam

stuffedbellylover said:


> Tam,
> 
> is that really you in the first photo? It´s almost unbelievable...
> 
> You must have seen some gallons of beer since... LOL
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris


yES, It is...Lol, i changed so much,as u can see
BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Tam

degek2001 said:


> What's the date in the first pic. How much do you've gained? Wow.
> Do you have some more pics of your belly. I like your round tummy:eat2::smitten::smitten::kiss2:
> <3 henk


i HAVE MORE PICS, I LL BE POSTING THEM WHEN I CAN
I have gained like 60 lbs since that pic, i Think. Imagine that now, im weighting 223.


----------



## Tam

Mega-M said:


> your belly grown a lot , but your butt dont grown yet



All the weight went to my face and belly


----------



## degek2001

Tam said:


> i HAVE MORE PICS, I LL BE POSTING THEM WHEN I CAN
> I have gained like 60 lbs since that pic, i Think. Imagine that now, im weighting 223.


I am curious and can't wait. :wubu:
In what time you gained this 60 lbs?
Most of that 60 is just add on your belly. Hmmmm:eat2::eat2: I like the second pic so much...:smitten::wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam

degek2001 said:


> I am curious and can't wait. :wubu:
> In what time you gained this 60 lbs?
> Most of that 60 is just add on your belly. Hmmmm:eat2::eat2: I like the second pic so much...:smitten::wubu:
> <3 Henk



i think that in the lasts 14 monthes.
I havent been doing much sports, and well...you know...:eat1:


----------



## Tam

degek2001 said:


> I am curious and can't wait. :wubu:
> In what time you gained this 60 lbs?
> Most of that 60 is just add on your belly. Hmmmm:eat2::eat2: I like the second pic so much...:smitten::wubu:
> <3 Henk



In the pic of my profile you can see me, there you can see my belly, and it looks even fatter.


----------



## natasfan

Tam said:


> In the pic of my profile you can see me, there you can see my belly, and it looks even fatter.



Tam. you look so much fatter, you are just 223?
OMG, YOU HAVE GAINED TONS!


----------



## Tam

natasfan said:


> Tam. you look so much fatter, you are just 223?
> OMG, YOU HAVE GAINED TONS!



Just 223? i think that´s too much!


----------



## nikola090

good work, Tam! Great gain!


----------



## Tam

:eat1:


nikola090 said:


> good work, Tam! Great gain!



Thanks:eat1:


----------



## natasfan

Tam said:


> Just 223? i think that´s too much!



Yes, is a good number.
May be the size of your belly made me think that you were a little heavier.:eat1:


----------



## Tam

natasfan said:


> Yes, is a good number.
> May be the size of your belly made me think that you were a little heavier.:eat1:


lol, MAY BE........
:wubu:


----------



## slrm2m

Then, 2003 at 175lbs and now, 2010, at 260lbs. I've gained and lost 100lbs on three separate occassions in the last 20 years. I was a fat kid and am naturally a fat person...I've given up the yo-yo dieting. 

P.S. I'm not a feedee...just wanted to post in the spirit of self and size acceptance. I've never tried to gain weight...and spent a lot of time obsessing about trying to lose weight. Now I'm just accepting me, fat rolls and all!


----------



## stillblessed23

Tracii said:


> OMG stillblessed you are a knock out!!!:smitten:



Thanks Sweetie!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## Famouslastwords

slrm2m said:


> Then, 2003 at 175lbs and now, 2010, at 260lbs. I've gained and lost 100lbs on three separate occassions in the last 20 years. I was a fat kid and am naturally a fat person...I've given up the yo-yo dieting.
> 
> P.S. I'm not a feedee...just wanted to post in the spirit of self and size acceptance. I've never tried to gain weight...and spent a lot of time obsessing about trying to lose weight. Now I'm just accepting me, fat rolls and all!



There's room for people who got fat our way (that's how I got fat, by not trying) on dimensions. I think you're very beautiful!


----------



## strataadvance

slrm2m said:


> Then, 2003 at 175lbs and now, 2010, at 260lbs. I've gained and lost 100lbs on three separate occassions in the last 20 years. I was a fat kid and am naturally a fat person...I've given up the yo-yo dieting.
> 
> P.S. I'm not a feedee...just wanted to post in the spirit of self and size acceptance. I've never tried to gain weight...and spent a lot of time obsessing about trying to lose weight. Now I'm just accepting me, fat rolls and all!



You look nice in Both Pics. And I'm glad you have made peace with yourself and your weight.Continued contentment and happiness is my wish for you.


----------



## BOXER

Tam said:


> HereYou can see even better my bellyView attachment 75312



Lookin smokin hot there Tam, the weight defo looks good on u


----------



## Tam

BOXER said:


> Lookin smokin hot there Tam, the weight defo looks good on u


thanks baby!


----------



## Weirdo890

slrm2m said:


> Then, 2003 at 175lbs and now, 2010, at 260lbs. I've gained and lost 100lbs on three separate occassions in the last 20 years. I was a fat kid and am naturally a fat person...I've given up the yo-yo dieting.
> 
> P.S. I'm not a feedee...just wanted to post in the spirit of self and size acceptance. I've never tried to gain weight...and spent a lot of time obsessing about trying to lose weight. Now I'm just accepting me, fat rolls and all!



Good for you. I'm glad you're learning to accept and love yourself. *Big Hugs*


----------



## Tracii

I posted in the last one so why not here.









Big diff from the back.


----------



## strataadvance

Tracii,
You had a certain confident "Hot" factor as an underweight waif. But NOW you look amazing! You were meant to be a big girl. It seems that you have completed a year or so of incredible gaining-and very recently your pace has slowed a bit. I guess all good things must come to an end. But I hope that you haven't stopped completely. Your transformation has been sublime! I really yearn to see you with another 25 or 50 pounds . I think it would be intoxicating! 
Thank you for sharing your wonderful journey with us. You're a terrific and beautiful woman.


----------



## Tracii

Thanks so much SA I appreciate the kind words.
I has been nice to share the journey with nice folks.


----------



## degek2001

Wow, Traci. I like your gain, your belly is amazing. What's the difference between the 2 pics in lbs?
I like your round, full and fat body! :eat2::smitten:
Do you want to make a frontpic of your round, full and very sexy tummy?
<3 Henk


----------



## Tracii

Sure I have a front shot if that's what you want


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> Sure I have a front shot if that's what you want



front or back its all good. You seem very happy and that also makes me smile


----------



## Tracii

Mmmmmmmm K thanks!


----------



## bmann0413

Tracii said:


> Sure I have a front shot if that's what you want



You are looking great, Tracii!


----------



## Tracii

Thanks bmann looking good yourself as always.:bow:
Something about your avatar always makes me smile.Just too cute!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT... 

it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you. 

I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.

I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.

Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550) 

View attachment heather91and10.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Amazing...here's hoping the future is equally kind.


----------



## Tracii

Wow quite a beautiful sight you are gorgeous.


----------



## Never2fat4me

These pics show that you have always been a cutie, Heather! That said, the years certainly have been kind to you and you look even more spectacular at your current size.

Chris :bow:



HeatherBBW said:


> Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT...
> 
> it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you.
> 
> I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.
> 
> I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.
> 
> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)


----------



## Jigen

HeatherBBW said:


> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)



You were cute at 18. Now you are a BOMBSHELL!!! :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

18, 36 and every year in between....always have been and always will be gorgeous Heather.


----------



## Weirdo890

Heather, you are drop-dead gorgeous either way. :kiss2:


----------



## Wagimawr

Jigen said:


> You were cute at 18. Now you are a BOMBSHELL!!! :wubu:


No, she's a Big Cutie.


----------



## rustydog7

HeatherBBW said:


> Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT...
> 
> it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you.
> 
> I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.
> 
> I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.
> 
> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)



You were beautiful then, but absolutely drop dead gorgeous now.


----------



## wabullets

I dont know which sounds longer for the time we have known each other.........about 16 years or about 300lbs?

Always the lovely young lady though!


----------



## idtentional

HeatherBBW said:


> Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT...
> 
> it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you.
> 
> I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.
> 
> I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.
> 
> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)




How would that 18 year old have felt if she had seen the now picture of you? Would your hair have caught fire?


----------



## Blackjack

idtentional said:


> How would that 18 year old have felt if she had seen the now picture of you? Would your hair have caught fire?



18 years ago we were just out of the 80's, so I'm thinking that her hair would've caught fire regardless due to the flammability of hairspray.


----------



## electra99

.......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish













...........345ish .....................................................375


----------



## Never2fat4me

Wow Electra! No matter what your weight, you have such a beautiful smile and dreamy eyes. Magnifique!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Mack27

Yeah Electra is gorgeous.


----------



## braindeadhead

Agreed, you look amazing


----------



## Paul

electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........345ish .....................................................375



Beautiful Electra. Lovely. Where and what is the statue you are posing beside in the 345 picture?


----------



## DennisJ

You are gorgeous at any of the weights. Hugs, Dennis



electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........345ish .....................................................375


----------



## electra99

Thanks guys!



Paul said:


> Beautiful Electra. Lovely. Where and what is the statue you are posing beside in the 345 picture?



The statue is from the Tarxien temple in Malta and is from about 3000 B.C. Malta is famous for its prehistoric megalithic temples and the associated fat lady sculpture found at the temples. Here are a few more of the Ladies and me mimicking one of their poses. 

View attachment preh05.jpg


View attachment Malt Trip, etc Fall 2007 290.jpg


View attachment 800px-Fat_lady_of_malta.jpg


View attachment MaltaSculpture.jpg


----------



## exhippiedude

Here is my contribution


----------



## Nspens

electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........345ish .....................................................375



Damn you look good in green!


----------



## Tracii

Electra WOW very pretty in all the pics soo jealous.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Wow Electra!

You look great in all photos and I don´t see any change in size at all! 

But how did you hit 375? Was it by intentional gaining or rather loving to eat? LOL

Best wishes and thanks for the photos,

Chris


----------



## stillblessed23

HeatherBBW said:


> Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT...
> 
> it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you.
> 
> I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.
> 
> I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.
> 
> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)



Heather I knew you were one of my hero's for a reason lol! I was 260 at 18! Hope I'm as hot as you are by 36 

-Michelle


----------



## stillblessed23

Now I found the shirt that I was wearing in my avvatar while I was cleaning today. I found an old pic in the same shirt from about 280- ish and I took a pic in it today! Don't judge no make-up and hair isn't done lol. Anyway, I have been studying like a crazy person and apparently all that learning is making me fat  

View attachment kissesnow.jpg


View attachment kisses today.jpg


----------



## electra99

stuffedbellylover said:


> Wow Electra!
> 
> You look great in all photos and I don´t see any change in size at all!
> 
> But how did you hit 375? Was it by intentional gaining or rather loving to eat? LOL
> 
> Best wishes and thanks for the photos,
> 
> Chris




It just happened without much effort. Guess I like to eat.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Out of curiosity, Heather, what do you think 18 year old Heather would have thought if she had been told that she would be over 550 lbs within 18 years? Would she have recoiled in revulsion? Would she have thought that was the best news she had ever heard? Or would it be somewhere in between?

Chris



HeatherBBW said:


> Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT...
> 
> it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you.
> 
> I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.
> 
> I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.
> 
> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)


----------



## clltics12

just a quick note you look great now


----------



## KHayes666

stillblessed23 said:


> Now I found the shirt that I was wearing in my avvatar while I was cleaning today. I found an old pic in the same shirt from about 280- ish and I took a pic in it today! Don't judge no make-up and hair isn't done lol. Anyway, I have been studying like a crazy person and apparently all that learning is making me fat



very very VERY pretty ;-)


----------



## luvbbbiggurls

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!



Wow...you look amazing...love the recent pics.


----------



## Jigen

electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........345ish .....................................................375



You are beautiful...... :wubu:


----------



## Nutty

electra is very pretty in all her pics


----------



## KittyKitten

electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........345ish .....................................................375




Your latest weight suits you really well.


----------



## MasterMike

electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........345ish .....................................................375


 You're beautiful at any size, Electra, and look loveliest of all at your current size! You must be a tall drink of water to look like that at 375lbs.


----------



## NotSure

I was thinking the same thing about her height. Look at how she stands next to the door frame though, she's definitely up there. And gorgeous, obviously.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

Sadly i dont have any full length pics of when i was thinnest when i was about 8 lol, but thought this may do  

View attachment igotfat.jpg


----------



## ciccialover

How much did you weight in 2007 and now?


----------



## msbard90

First one- One of my skinniest- note the bikini lol. I was 17
Second one- Taken today


----------



## Rich P

now that is an impressive gain in just a few years - curvier and sexier than ever - although you were pretty hot in the bikini too x :kiss2:


----------



## Oldtimer76

ShazzyBombshell said:


> Sadly i dont have any full length pics of when i was thinnest when i was about 8 lol, but thought this may do



Shazzy, we love you at any weight:wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Super cute msbard!


----------



## nikola090

very cute msbard!


----------



## msbard90

Rich P said:


> now that is an impressive gain in just a few years - curvier and sexier than ever - although you were pretty hot in the bikini too x :kiss2:



Thank you sweetie!


Tracii said:


> Super cute msbard!


Thanks, you're always a cutie yourself!



nikola090 said:


> very cute msbard!


Thanks! I knew you'd find this quickly!


----------



## knives

Not sure if this is demeaning, but you just look adorable msbard


----------



## msbard90

knives said:


> Not sure if this is demeaning, but you just look adorable msbard



Of course not! Maybe if you said I looked like a douche bag, I'd be offended, but thank you hun!!


----------



## Nutty

msbard and shazzy look great


----------



## Nutty

ignore this post 

View attachment dodgeball.jpg


----------



## msbard90

Nutty said:


> msbard and shazzy look great



thanks nutty  xoxo


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Shazzy looks amazing. ^__^


----------



## KHayes666

msbard90 said:


> First one- One of my skinniest- note the bikini lol. I was 17
> Second one- Taken today



Looking beautiful as always


----------



## msbard90

KHayes666 said:


> Looking beautiful as always



Thank you, you're always so nice


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan

msbard90 said:


> First one- One of my skinniest- note the bikini lol. I was 17
> Second one- Taken today


I just have to say it--that is so sexy a change. Thanks.


----------



## msbard90

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> I just have to say it--that is so sexy a change. Thanks.



Well thank you


----------



## Finally

This is actually my GF at her skinniest and heaviest, she gave me the okay, I hope that's okay.

My GF and I three years ago at a music festival:









Recently:


----------



## morepushing13

whoa...your girl filled out nicely...and she gave permission so thats cool...


----------



## sexysami09

tell your girlfriend she looks frickin fantastic! shes gorgeous!


----------



## montuemon

Now there is a story behind that...leading stare.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Skinny.jpg


May 2008

View attachment Hall 18.jpg


May 2010


----------



## Saxphon

Finally said:


> This is actually my GF at her skinniest and heaviest, she gave me the okay, I hope that's okay.
> 
> My GF and I three years ago at a music festival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently:



You, sir, are one very lucky man.


----------



## Saxphon

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80318
> 
> 
> May 2008
> 
> View attachment 80319
> 
> 
> May 2010



Simply stunning, Shosh. You truly are a very beautiful lady.


----------



## Paul

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80318
> 
> 
> May 2008
> 
> View attachment 80319
> 
> 
> May 2010



WOW what a beautiful picture!. You look amazing in the dress. I hope you had the best 40th birthday. :smitten:


----------



## seasuperchub84




----------



## Blackbean

Saxphon said:


> You, sir, are one very lucky man.


google abacus_finch, smells like a fraud sadly :-/


----------



## Blackhawk2293

ShazzyBombshell said:


> Sadly i dont have any full length pics of when i was thinnest when i was about 8 lol, but thought this may do



Shazzy you're look pretty fine in both pics!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> ...........345ish .....................................................375




Electra, you look beautiful in all of those photos.


----------



## xysoseriousx

Finally said:


> This is actually my GF at her skinniest and heaviest, she gave me the okay, I hope that's okay.
> 
> My GF and I three years ago at a music festival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently:



I envy you man. She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Blackbean

xysoseriousx said:


> I envy you man. She is absolutely gorgeous.


Too bad she is two different people, either not known by the poster most likely.


----------



## KHayes666

Blackbean said:


> Too bad she is two different people, either not known by the poster most likely.



I think I recognize the second girl, but I'm not sure if she's apart of Dims.


----------



## tummytubby

On the first pic I'm 16 years old and weigh 62 kilo's (137 lbs)
The second pic I'm 38 and weigh 141 kilo's (311 lbs).... 

View attachment 62kilo.jpg


View attachment zomertuin 091a.jpg


----------



## xysoseriousx

Blackbean said:


> Too bad she is two different people, either not known by the poster most likely.



****** Bum.


----------



## exhippiedude

Very awesome (and sexy) Tummytubby


----------



## xysoseriousx

electra99 said:


> .......240ish....................... 300ish........................... 320ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........345ish .....................................................375



You look great.


----------



## Tad

tummytubby said:


> On the first pic I'm 16 years old and weigh 62 kilo's (137 lbs)
> The second pic I'm 38 and weigh 141 kilo's (311 lbs)....



Very nice, tummytubby!

Back then, did you think you'd enjoy being fat? Or was that something that you only came to enjoy as you gained weight?


----------



## tioobs

tummytubby said:


> On the first pic I'm 16 years old and weigh 62 kilo's (137 lbs)
> The second pic I'm 38 and weigh 141 kilo's (311 lbs)....


Waoo, very lovely !


----------



## roam929r

A guy like myself who is very much into body transformation is amazed when I see beautiful women who decide to embrace and support "Fat Acceptance". To embrace YOURSELF for who you are no matter what shape, size, color (blueberry preferably) is the beginning to true happiness. So inspiring!

Thank you ladies for sharing and the men who love them!

Matt


----------



## tummytubby

Tad said:


> Very nice, tummytubby!
> 
> Back then, did you think you'd enjoy being fat? Or was that something that you only came to enjoy as you gained weight?



On that pic I just lost 27 pounds... Deep dowd I liked my fat and I was intrigued by the fact that someone gains when they eat to much. But I was told that i had to lose the weigth because of healthreasons and according to my father men are disgusted by fat women:doh:
When you're 16 thats something you believe I guess.
Never been that thin anyway! I had my first bf when I was 18 and about 40 pounds heavier.
Never made a big issue out of it, but did lose a lot of weight dieting through life because you have to be thin. Who made that crap up? Gained even more though
Now at this point in life I really enjoy beeing fat, no more dieting for me!


----------



## Agent 007

tummytubby said:


> On that pic I just lost 27 pounds... Deep dowd I liked my fat and I was intrigued by the fact that someone gains when they eat to much. But I was told that i had to lose the weigth because of healthreasons and according to my father men are disgusted by fat women:doh:
> When you're 16 thats something you believe I guess.
> Never been that thin anyway! I had my first bf when I was 18 and about 40 pounds heavier.
> Never made a big issue out of it, but did lose a lot of weight dieting through life because you have to be thin. Who made that crap up? Gained even more though
> Now at this point in life I really enjoy beeing fat, no more dieting for me!




Tummytubby, your attitude is very inspiring and you look stunning! I'm glad that you've accepted your body as it is and that you've proven your dad wrong.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Comparison pic from Sept 2003 when I was working in China and had just recovered from having food poisoning for 4 weeks (was about 180 lbs there) versus January 2010 (at 200 lbs) when I was working in India where the only issue with food was that I couldn't get enough of it. LOL

And yes it is the same shirt... the photo from 2003 was a couple of days after I bought that shirt. I am impressed that it has lasted for almost 7 years. 

View attachment 2003 Tianjin.JPG


View attachment 2010 Agra.JPG


----------



## gary1627

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80318
> 
> 
> May 2008
> 
> View attachment 80319
> 
> 
> May 2010



These pictures show why so many women look better fatter, not only are you very sexy in the second picture but you also look younger


----------



## khrestel

159lbs->229lbs->339lbs

How the time flies...


----------



## Oldtimer76

Girl, I'm happy to see you around again! I saw some vids of you on YouTube about scrapbooking or how you call it. I missed you:blush: Hope you are doing okay and I wish you tons of luck!

You look very beautiful:wubu:


----------



## degek2001

khrestel said:


> 159lbs->229lbs->339lbs
> 
> How the time flies...



WOW Khrestel, you've gained a lot. Very lovely. Do you married? You know that married women mostly are gaining a few pounds. Is that a problem? Wen I look at you, I don't think so. Huge tummy and your breasts. So...

Happy honeymoon.

Hmmm.

<3 Henk


----------



## tioobs

khrestel said:


> 159lbs->229lbs->339lbs
> 
> How the time flies...



You are more and more lovely !!


----------



## khrestel

degek2001 said:


> WOW Khrestel, you've gained a lot. Very lovely. Do you married? You know that married women mostly are gaining a few pounds. Is that a problem? Wen I look at you, I don't think so. Huge tummy and your breasts. So...
> 
> Happy honeymoon.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> <3 Henk



Yep, I got married last weekend and we're leaving on a honeymoon on friday  And no, you well know gaining a few isn't a problem for me.


----------



## ohiofa

khrestel said:


> 159lbs->229lbs->339lbs
> 
> How the time flies...



WOW! What a beautiful metamorphous!! :smitten:


----------



## Tad

khrestel said:


> Yep, I got married last weekend and we're leaving on a honeymoon on friday  And no, you well know gaining a few isn't a problem for me.



Congratulations! (on the wedding, although reaching your weight dreams is an accomplishment too  )


----------



## Oldtimer76

khrestel said:


> Yep, I got married last weekend and we're leaving on a honeymoon on friday  And no, you well know gaining a few isn't a problem for me.



Congrats sweetheart!:kiss2:
Enjoy your honeymoon


----------



## degek2001

khrestel said:


> Yep, I got married last weekend and we're leaving on a honeymoon on friday  And no, you well know gaining a few isn't a problem for me.


hurrah! :bow:


----------



## RJ20

Khrestel your looking great


----------



## chaoticfate13

i thought id post more pics up since i have gotten fatter since the last thread
so here are some before pics
















and the new ones 
















the last three are from saturday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wow....looking good as ever Chaotic :bow: :happy:


----------



## mick_geek

oooh the 125kg pics are very nice

keep it up xx



Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!


----------



## mick_geek

You have a lovely belly :blush:


Tam said:


> aW Thanks guy..
> I don´t know why, but my belly is getting bigger...:eat1::doh:


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!



There's NO comparison. Before, you were not distinctive. You look GREAT NOW. So sexy.


----------



## plumpmygut

About 80lbs and gaining. 

View attachment cropped trbute.jpg


View attachment 348159t.jpg


----------



## bentleydev

Does anybody have a link to the old topic? I can't find it.


----------



## TheOwl

bentleydev said:


> Does anybody have a link to the old topic? I can't find it.



You can find it here


----------



## Tracii

[/QUOTE]

Yummy pic big Tony!!


----------



## caveman73

Tam said:


> View attachment 75294
> 
> 
> View attachment 75295
> 
> Here is not the skinniest, but is like a "before and after".
> IN WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IM FATTER?
> Lol...
> ThOSE Pics have been taken with 2 monthes of difference.




You look awesome in both but I would say you look bigger in the 2nd picture, the one in white.


----------



## caveman73

HeatherBBW said:


> Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT...
> 
> it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you.
> 
> I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.
> 
> I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.
> 
> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)




Very nice... And very sexy Heather.


----------



## Crab_random

I love this thread


----------



## FatNick

Once I find a thin one at 159 lbs. I'll post it, but I'm proud of this one taken this morning at 234 lbs.


----------



## FatNick

Approx 190 lbs. before I couldn't manage my weight anymore.


----------



## stillblessed23

Yay for Halloween compares! The first pic is from 2008 and I was 282lbs...I was supposed to be the bad conscience lol. The second pic is fron this Halloween and I am 346 and I was Alice! I couldn't really tell a difference until I found that pic. 

View attachment ravengirl.bmp


View attachment alice.jpg


----------



## stillblessed23

Sorry that first pic came out small! I can't get it any bigger on here for some reason. Here is another pic of my from one halloween I think I was about 310 in this pic. 

View attachment halloween.jpg


----------



## lotboy16

Hey guys, im having issues with pic posting but you can just go to my flickr accout page. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Juice

My current, heaviest ever 481 pounds. I used to avoid taking full body pictures when I was slimmer but I was over 200 pounds lighter ten years ago :blush:


----------



## Juice

I guess most of it has gone to my belly. I have friends though that have smaller waists than my legs


----------



## Oldtimer76

Juice said:


> My current, heaviest ever 481 pounds. I used to avoid taking full body pictures when I was slimmer but I was over 200 pounds lighter ten years ago :blush:



Girl, you are so beautiful!:wubu: Your body looks so soft:blush:


----------



## Juice

Thank you so much :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily

Well, I don't have a picture of me now. (Right now I'm at my thinnest since middle school - which is not by much) This photo is me at my heaviest, probably 305 or so. I'm on the small side of the BBW scale, but nonetheless...


----------



## Oldtimer76

1love_emily said:


> Well, I don't have a picture of me now. (Right now I'm at my thinnest since middle school - which is not by much) This photo is me at my heaviest, probably 305 or so. I'm on the small side of the BBW scale, but nonetheless...



I think you look great, hun! The smile on your face in your profile picture says how beautiful you are:wubu:


----------



## 1love_emily

Oldtimer76 said:


> I think you look great, hun! The smile on your face in your profile picture says how beautiful you are:wubu:



Thank you! I rarely ever get called beautiful, so that's... wow... a really amazing feeling for me :blush:


----------



## imfree

I'm a 55 year old "old timer" who'll back up Oldtimer 76 any day of the week, Ilove_Emily!


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Thank you! I rarely ever get called beautiful, so that's... wow... a really amazing feeling for me :blush:



Really? Wow....it should happen regularly! You have fantastic hair and complexion, a stunning smile, great features, fantastic curves, are obviously active and lively.... clearly you need to find some new, more appreciative, people to mingle with some of the time


----------



## mick_geek

Well, as other folks are pointing out, you are rather attractive looking, with a lovely smile and very nice curves. 305 is a nice number 
take it easy

M



1love_emily said:


> Well, I don't have a picture of me now. (Right now I'm at my thinnest since middle school - which is not by much) This photo is me at my heaviest, probably 305 or so. I'm on the small side of the BBW scale, but nonetheless...


----------



## FAjastone

I agree you look great


----------



## bonified

from then 260kg, to now 140ish +View attachment 120 kilo diff.JPG
i think.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

bonified said:


> from then 260kg, to now 140ish +View attachment 88124
> i think.




Looking fine... and another Sydney sider, definitely a bonus! Welcome to Dimensions!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!




wow you are gorgeous Shosh wow just wow.:smitten::wubu: the last pic is the best but all of them are good.:smitten: you should definitly show your face in your avatar,it is too pretty not to.


----------



## nathan475

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!



Wow! That's 165 pounds to 275 pounds, that's an amazing change. I love your belly rolls at 75 kilos but my mind struggles to comprehend how beautiful you look at 125? Please post more of yourself, and yes you look so much sexier at 125.


----------



## KitKat341990

At my heaviest now. My thighs look huge in this. This was from the other night. 

View attachment dec13.jpg


----------



## Markt

i think even more men will turn to look at you now. in a very appreciative way.


----------



## KnottyOne

KitKat341990 said:


> At my heaviest now. My thighs look huge in this. This was from the other night.



Just... wow, you are ATTRACTIVE, and def a smile that can break hearts on top of it


----------



## BCBeccabae

first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3 

View attachment brandnew.jpg


View attachment lolwtfz.jpg


View attachment DSC_0224.JPG


View attachment DSC_0485.JPG


----------



## imfree

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



Haha! Stop that, you're too cute!:happy:


----------



## bbwbelover

wowzers beccabae, you were cute skinny but now... humana humana!


----------



## VickiNicole

My skinniest was in my early twenties about 15 years ago, about 150 lbs
View attachment early twenties.jpg

My biggest was last Holloween, 310 lbs
View attachment fbsmpics (2).JPG


----------



## Oldtimer76

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



_"Got pears? I'm hungry"_
LOL, me too! Can I have a bite?:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow you are gorgeous Shosh wow just wow.:smitten::wubu: the last pic is the best but all of them are good.:smitten: you should definitly show your face in your avatar,it is too pretty not to.





nathan475 said:


> Wow! That's 165 pounds to 275 pounds, that's an amazing change. I love your belly rolls at 75 kilos but my mind struggles to comprehend how beautiful you look at 125? Please post more of yourself, and yes you look so much sexier at 125.



I have lots of photos here at Dimensions.

Here is a vid of myself that I took today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2k0XpjoeI


----------



## Never2fat4me

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



Love the t-shirt in last pic - and the girl who's in it!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

VickiNicole said:


> My skinniest was in my early twenties about 15 years ago, about 150 lbs
> View attachment 88261
> 
> My biggest was last Holloween, 310 lbs
> View attachment 88262



Hot in BOTH pix


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> I have lots of photos here at Dimensions.
> 
> Here is a vid of myself that I took today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2k0XpjoeI




wow watched the link.you are seriously beautiful.i love your voice too.your make-up and clothing are so sexy too.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3




wow pretty lady.:smitten:


----------



## The Dude

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow pretty lady.:smitten:



Agreed. Simply stunning.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Dude said:


> Agreed. Simply stunning.




yes,agreed SOOO much.:smitten:


----------



## Shosh

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow watched the link.you are seriously beautiful.i love your voice too.your make-up and clothing are so sexy too.:wubu:



Thank you so much.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much.




your very welcome,i must watch the video over and over again.so pretty:wubu:


----------



## Markt

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much.


highly adorable!
:happy:


----------



## strataadvance

Getting to hear you speak and look at your lovely face at the same time was Wonderful. You are gorgeous as well as sexy and elegant.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3


where did you get that GOT PEARS shirt!?
i want it!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

VickiNicole said:


> My skinniest was in my early twenties about 15 years ago, about 150 lbs
> View attachment 88261
> 
> My biggest was last Holloween, 310 lbs
> View attachment 88262




wow great and yummy photo.:wubu:


----------



## MasterMike

VickiNicole said:


> My skinniest was in my early twenties about 15 years ago, about 150 lbs
> View attachment 88261
> 
> My biggest was last Holloween, 310 lbs
> View attachment 88262


:smitten::wubu:
You are a beautiful lady at ANY size, Vicki.


----------



## The Orange Mage

disconnectedsmile said:


> where did you get that GOT PEARS shirt!?
> i want it!



I just noticed the silhouette on the shirt is from BedBendersInc.'s drawing of her!

Or maybe it was Keiji's...nah, pretty sure it was BBI's.


----------



## Caine

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



I gotta say its a REALLY impressive change and you look beautiful Becca


----------



## BCBeccabae

imfree said:


> Haha! Stop that, you're too cute!:happy:


I'm not doin' nuffinnnn' 
hehe thanks



bbwbelover said:


> wowzers beccabae, you were cute skinny but now... humana humana!


awwh why thank ya :]]



Oldtimer76 said:


> _"Got pears? I'm hungry"_
> LOL, me too! Can I have a bite?:wubu:


:3 just don't take out too big of a chunk



Never2fat4me said:


> Love the t-shirt in last pic - and the girl who's in it!
> 
> Chris :wubu:


thank you Chris ^.^



HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow pretty lady.:smitten:


thank you sir :]]



The Dude said:


> Agreed. Simply stunning.


ahhh. you guys are too sweet. and I like your choice of adjectives :3 thankyouuu



disconnectedsmile said:


> where did you get that GOT PEARS shirt!?
> i want it!


somebody actually made it for me :3
I could ask him what site he did it on if you want :]



The Orange Mage said:


> I just noticed the silhouette on the shirt is from BedBendersInc.'s drawing of her!
> 
> Or maybe it was Keiji's...nah, pretty sure it was BBI's.


haha I'm pretty impressed you actually realized that
yeah it is hers :] bedbenders, I mean



Caine said:


> I gotta say its a REALLY impressive change and you look beautiful Becca


I'm glad you approve Caine ^.^ thank you


----------



## lotboy16

First two pics are from 2007 160lbs
View attachment 5186665621_bdf2a7db87_s.jpg

View attachment n1501740035_1187_9384.jpg


These second two are current. 250lbs :eat2:
View attachment 5181339035_4afaa440da_s.jpg

View attachment 5182301937_a8077c6b49_s.jpg


----------



## lotboy16

Or you can see them full size http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## disconnectedsmile

BCBeccabae said:


> somebody actually made it for me :3
> I could ask him what site he did it on if you want :]


yes please! :happy:


----------



## tupperlake15

KitKat341990 said:


> At my heaviest now. My thighs look huge in this. This was from the other night.



you are sooo pretty! I think you look great


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Orange Mage said:


> I just noticed the silhouette on the shirt is from BedBendersInc.'s drawing of her!
> 
> Or maybe it was Keiji's...nah, pretty sure it was BBI's.




wow bedbenderinc is here? wow love her on Deviantart im a huge fan,she has much skill.she is on my DA watch.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

VickiNicole said:


> My skinniest was in my early twenties about 15 years ago, about 150 lbs
> View attachment 88261
> 
> My biggest was last Holloween, 310 lbs
> View attachment 88262





BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



Wow, your before-n'-after photos are pretty drastic changes. You both look good back then and now you two are still just as beautiful, maybe even more :wubu:


----------



## KitKat341990

tupperlake15 said:


> you are sooo pretty! I think you look great



Thanks. :wubu:


----------



## Jigen

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



A really impressive change. Excellent!


----------



## Jigen

KitKat341990 said:


> At my heaviest now. My thighs look huge in this. This was from the other night.



Nice picture.


----------



## tupperlake15

KitKat341990 said:


> Thanks. :wubu:



Hey i sent you a message. Not sure if you saw that...


----------



## iglooboy55

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3


 you posted here! fudge curvage, the people are nice here.
miiiiiiine


----------



## BCBeccabae

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Wow, your before-n'-after photos are pretty drastic changes. You both look good back then and now you two are still just as beautiful, maybe even more :wubu:


ahhh thank you Spirit :]



Jigen said:


> A really impressive change. Excellent!


slightly :3 haha thank youuu



iglooboy55 said:


> you posted here! fudge curvage, the people are nice here.
> miiiiiiine


that's what I like to hear ;]
I can't believe I'm still claiming you after you said 'fudge'.
oh youuu


----------



## Tracii

Kit Kat you are so pretty and no your thighs don't look huge just sexy.LOL


----------



## Jigen

BCBeccabae said:


> slightly :3 haha thank youuu



You're welcome.


----------



## firelord85

VickiNicole said:


> My skinniest was in my early twenties about 15 years ago, about 150 lbs
> View attachment 88261
> 
> My biggest was last Holloween, 310 lbs
> View attachment 88262



Wow, it's amazing how well you've developed in that time frame. You're 1000X sexier now, as well! :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



:smitten: Wow. What a figure you have. Absolutely, positively, very sexy


----------



## AmazingAmy

Scorsese86 said:


> :smitten: Wow. What a figure you have. Absolutely, positively, very sexy



I've got a girl crush like no other on Beccabae. She's stunning, I agree. :wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

AmazingAmy said:


> I've got a girl crush like no other on Beccabae. She's stunning, I agree. :wubu:



...and so are you:blush:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Oldtimer76 said:


> ...and so are you:blush:



Thank you very much! :blush:


----------



## MasterShake

So many lovely ladies, so few (none) of them living in KC.


----------



## Scorsese86

Oldtimer76 said:


> ...and so are you:blush:



Amy should get herself a new signature.

"Everybody loves Amy":smitten:


----------



## degek2001

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



The new pics are with a lot more belly. I like your weight gain and I think it's not bad to gain more in the new year :happy:

<3 Henk


----------



## maxi

Such an enticing view. Love that tummy.



Juice said:


> I guess most of it has gone to my belly. I have friends though that have smaller waists than my legs


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



You are so damn gorgeous


----------



## biggirlcrazy3

KitKat341990 said:


> At my heaviest now. My thighs look huge in this. This was from the other night.



Look'n beautiful!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



You are sooo cool, yet adorkable. And also very sexay. =o 

I lurve your style at any weight.


----------



## LanceyPants

KitKat341990 said:


> At my heaviest now. My thighs look huge in this. This was from the other night.



You can break me off a piece of that KitKat bar! 

View attachment dec13.jpg


----------



## Oirish

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



I totally thought I already commented on this post but I think I must have gone into shock with my jaw stuck to the ground! You have a natural beauty that would shine through at ANY size. Please feel free to test this theory as you see fit (or fat)  You're just stunning :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

VickiNicole said:


> My skinniest was in my early twenties about 15 years ago, about 150 lbs
> View attachment 88261
> 
> My biggest was last Holloween, 310 lbs
> View attachment 88262



Verrrrrry nice! :bow:


----------



## Heyyou

Juice said:


> I guess most of it has gone to my belly. I have friends though that have smaller waists than my legs



I for one think your body is great the way it is!

Very nice and very nice pics Juicy


----------



## Caine

KitKat341990 said:


> At my heaviest now. My thighs look huge in this. This was from the other night.



Gotta say you never cease to amaze you look beautiful there kitkat, very stunningly nice with your thick thighs


----------



## Caine

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



Its a very lovely change in size, you were a cutie then and now you're just a bigger cutie


----------



## infinity57401

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



Wow, you look fantastic!


----------



## Deacone

From when I was 13 at about 160 lbs

to now when I'm 20 at about 360 lbs :]







Sorry about the crappy photos, I don't usually have full body ones of me  I'm kinda new at embracing my bbw'ness  

View attachment 36LL0001.jpg


----------



## technaut

Very nice  :smitten:


----------



## Deacone

technaut said:


> Very nice  :smitten:



who...me? :O


----------



## KHayes666

Deacone said:


> who...me? :O



yes you (couldn't be)


----------



## Deacone

KHayes666 said:


> yes you (couldn't be)



oh thank you!  It's not a very good photo, I don't tend to take piccies of me full sized...and the ones i do have i'm naked lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

Deacone said:


> From when I was 13 at about 160 lbs to now when I'm 20 at about 360 lbs :]



Those extra 200 lbs look good on you! Do you ever feel amazed that you have added a whole extra person to yourself?

Chris


----------



## Deacone

Never2fat4me said:


> Those extra 200 lbs look good on you! Do you ever feel amazed that you have added a whole extra person to yourself?
> 
> Chris



I never thought of it like that! Wow that's pretty damn cool 

Well I am double and a half of the weight of my boyfriend, and he does look absolutely tiny next to me so I probably should have figured it out like that 

Thanks for the compliment :]


----------



## Oldtimer76

Deacone said:


> I never thought of it like that! Wow that's pretty damn cool
> 
> Well I am double and a half of the weight of my boyfriend, and he does look absolutely tiny next to me so I probably should have figured it out like that
> 
> Thanks for the compliment :]



Don't you just looove the difference in size between him and you?:blush:
You are cool! I'm glad you decided to join Dims, babe:wubu:


----------



## Deacone

Oldtimer76 said:


> Don't you just looove the difference in size between him and you?:blush:
> You are cool! I'm glad you decided to join Dims, babe:wubu:



I do love it. I'll have to take a proper picture of him and me standing side by side to show the difference. It's really hot 

And thanks! Dims is fantastic!  x


----------



## Tracii

Yeah lets see I love pics like that.
I'm way bigger than my BF too.


----------



## Deacone

Pictures are on the "sexiest pics of you nakkid"

here :] 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1671910#post1671910


----------



## SuperGuyver

View attachment Photo on 2011-01-31 at 17.50 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-01-31 at 17.50 #3.jpg


----------



## watts63

1st Pic: Five Months Ago
2nd Pic: As of Tonight 

View attachment Snapshot_20100906_5.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20110218_8.jpg


----------



## degek2001

Deacone said:


> From when I was 13 at about 160 lbs
> 
> to now when I'm 20 at about 360 lbs :]
> 
> Sorry about the crappy photos, I don't usually have full body ones of me  I'm kinda new at embracing my bbw'ness



Sure, I like the fat Deacone. Wow, you're now delicious and so... I am still hoping and dreaming for some new pics... <3 Henk


----------



## Deacone

It's quite nice - I got weighed yesterday and I'm 374 lbs  

And I feel that it never looked sexier on me


----------



## KHayes666

Deacone said:


> It's quite nice - I got weighed yesterday and I'm 374 lbs
> 
> And I feel that it never looked sexier on me



nice freshman 15 lol. It does look good on you


----------



## degek2001

Deacone said:


> It's quite nice - I got weighed yesterday and I'm 374 lbs
> 
> And I feel that it never looked sexier on me


Wow, I like it to read your new gain. Very nice :eat2::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## disconnectedsmile

LanceyPants said:


> You can break me off a piece of that KitKat bar!



terrible...


----------



## Deacone

When I was 16 - just leaving secondary school 

to now (taken a few days ago)

I have A LOT more tummy now lol. 

View attachment photo2.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr

More tummy is good...very good, actually.


----------



## Alicia33

Here are my skinniest and fattest pics. The first one I was 16 and I weighed about 150 (Please overlook my pouty look, lol) The second one I weigh 280. 

View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment alicia5.jpg


----------



## lostgate

This is me back in 2009, where I weighed around 135lbs I think.





And this is on new years eve, at 165lbs


----------



## lotboy16

it seems sad to me that no one seems to comment on the guys on here that have had great gains. Such as my pics i posted a few pages back. Very dissapointing.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Deacone, love the belly and the rockin' hairstyle. ^^

Lostgate, CHUG CHUG CHUG!


----------



## Adrian

The first picture was taken in 1966, I weighed only 155-lbs. The second picture was me near my personal near my personal highpoint at 245-lbs in 2004. 

View attachment 1966_Adrian_3f.jpg


View attachment Adrian_Keli.Park.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly

I found two collections of before-and-afters of candid pics from a cheesy web site. Someone did a heck of a lot of tedious research here! They seem have picked ladies who had a considerable amount of breast expansion along with their weight gain. Still, it's quite an impressive collection!

http://izismile.com/2011/02/28/what_junk_food_does_to_girls_part_2_18_pics.html#pic3


http://izismile.com/2010/09/16/what_junk_food_does_to_girls_10_pics.html


----------



## Shu-shu

I was big all my life. But my friend shows me which I could be. Skinny and fat. 

View attachment 12DSCN2279.jpg


----------



## Artemisia

Here's me in September 2006 (about 225 lbs - I'm 6' 0" tall, so I look very thin at that weight) --






Here's me last summer (about 350 lbs) --


----------



## Tassel

Artemisia said:


> Here's me in September 2006 (about 225 lbs - I'm 6' 0" tall, so I look very thin at that weight) --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me last summer (about 350 lbs) --



That's quite a growth you went through


----------



## Artemisia

^I perhaps should have noted that first one was at an eating disordered weight - severe restriction (perhaps 1 meal every three days), and exercise compulsion (at least 2 hours hard cardio in the gym every day, and biked everywhere). 

As soon as I stopped dieting and brought my exercise to a more reasonable place, I gained rapidly. Of course, when I was a preteen I looked like this (13 years old, I'm the one on the far left): 






When I turned 15 my dad pushed ephedrine-based diet pills on me, and for the next 10 years I was in the throes of a bad eating disorder. I'm all better now


----------



## Tassel

Artemisia said:


> ^I perhaps should have noted that first one was at an eating disordered weight - severe restriction (perhaps 1 meal every three days), and exercise compulsion (at least 2 hours hard cardio in the gym every day, and biked everywhere).
> 
> As soon as I stopped dieting and brought my exercise to a more reasonable place, I gained rapidly. Of course, when I was a preteen I looked like this (13 years old, I'm the one on the far left):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I turned 15 my dad pushed ephedrine-based diet pills on me, and for the next 10 years I was in the throes of a bad eating disorder. I'm all better now



That's great to hear and glad to hear you're doing better now


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Welcome Artemisia!

You are a cutie in all of the photos!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Artemisia

^Thanks, S B L!


----------



## degek2001

Artemisia said:


> Here's me in September 2006 (about 225 lbs - I'm 6' 0" tall, so I look very thin at that weight) --
> 
> Here's me last summer (about 350 lbs) --


I like the 350 Artemisia. Wow, great body. I like your lovely belly and full breasts. Hot!
Thank you for sharing your most thin and most fat pics. :smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## 1love_emily

I have a quick question that has no real answer.

Where is the line drawn between BBW and SSBBW? Because I see people who say they are SS when they are at like 315 pounds... but I consider myself just BB, and I'm at 295? That's only a 20 lb difference... 

Does it have to do with height? I mean, I am 5'11" and such.


----------



## Blackjack

1love_emily said:


> Where is the line drawn between BBW and SSBBW?



That line is squiggly and very fuzzy and is kind of different for each person.


----------



## Artemisia

1love_emily said:


> I have a quick question that has no real answer.
> 
> Where is the line drawn between BBW and SSBBW? Because I see people who say they are SS when they are at like 315 pounds... but I consider myself just BB, and I'm at 295? That's only a 20 lb difference...
> 
> Does it have to do with height? I mean, I am 5'11" and such.



I don't think there are hard-and-fast rules for these designations. I'm 350 at 6' 0", and I don't consider myself a SSBBW; I'm fairly well-muscled, and while I experience stigma for my size it's nowhere near the kind of stigma many of my SSBBW friends receive. In other words, I can still 'perform' thinness, as silly as that might sound. Perhaps a better way to put it is that I still experience some thin privilege.

But I think this is loosely tied to weight and more closely tied to how you self-identify. If you self-identify as a BBW -- well, you know your body best, so you're a BBW.


----------



## Tad

Agreeing with BlackJack and Artemisia. Also to add, I think the distinction first came about when what stores carried what clothing sizes tended to be more clear cut. Regular sizes went to a 13/14, above that you went to the plus sizes section or plus sizes store, up to a size 26. After that you were pretty much on your own (sew it yourself, catalog order, etc). Regular sizes, plus sizes, and the uncatorized area that you could call super-sizes.

These days sizes vary more between stores, and the size ranges stores carry varies more. But in some very vague (or fuzzy and squiggly as BJ put it) way, if Lane Bryant carries your size, you are probably not going to get much argument about calling yourself a BBW.


----------



## fritzi

1love_emily said:


> I have a quick question that has no real answer.
> 
> Where is the line drawn between BBW and SSBBW? Because I see people who say they are SS when they are at like 315 pounds... but I consider myself just BB, and I'm at 295? That's only a 20 lb difference...
> 
> Does it have to do with height? I mean, I am 5'11" and such.



Ever since learning the metric system for a class I found that more precise and easier to calculate:
Like a 'normal' not ideal BMI weight is height in centimeters (in your case 5'11" = 180 cm/1.80 m - 100 = 80 kg x 2.2 = 176 US pounds). 
Supersize-dom in metric terms definitely is above a 1:1 height to weight ratio = in this case 180 kg (= 396 US pounds), sometimes I've also seen double/2 x the 'normal' weight = 2 x 80 kg = 160 kg = 352 pounds.

IMO both are more realistic than the calculation you mention, also looking at your picture, you're definitely a B(seriously)B - W!


----------



## louisaml

in 2004 at 150
in 2006 at 180
in 2008 at 200
in 2010 at 228
in 2012 at 250 

View attachment DCP_0712.JPG


View attachment DCP_0987.JPG


View attachment me12.jpg


View attachment 029.JPG


View attachment 182833_1600761899393_1246434294_31396287_436702_n - Copy.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

louisaml said:


> in 2004 at 150
> in 2006 at 180
> in 2008 at 200
> in 2010 at 228
> in 2012 at 250



You put 250 at 2012....you meant 2011 right? After all, it'll more likely be 260-270 by 2012 lol


----------



## louisaml

KHayes666 said:


> You put 250 at 2012....you meant 2011 right? After all, it'll more likely be 260-270 by 2012 lol



omg that is so why i flunked math in college, stupid dyslexia, sorry everyone for the mistake its 250 in 2011


----------



## degek2001

louisaml said:


> omg that is so why i flunked math in college, stupid dyslexia, sorry everyone for the mistake its 250 in 2011



Lovely pic at 250. I like the full roundness of your lovely belly. Very sexy. And I am still dreaming of the 350 one...:smitten:

Do you want to send a lovely pic of your belly for my bellyblog at the dutch site mooidik.blogspot.com? I'll write a lovely blog about your round belly :eat2:
<3 Henk


----------



## DutchFA

Since I found out I'm a real FA and discovered the community 4 years ago I stopped dieting and automatically became bigger. Also I went from prefering BBW's to prefering SSBBW's. A sort of self-acceptance, and I feel good about it. Despite of family and relations telling me I'm getting to big. So this is me 4 years ago at 264 lbs and this is me now at 355 lbs.


----------



## DutchFA

DutchFA said:


> Since I found out I'm a real FA and discovered the community 4 years ago I stopped dieting and automatically became bigger. Also I went from prefering BBW's to prefering SSBBW's. A sort of self-acceptance, and I feel good about it. Despite of family and relations telling me I'm getting to big. So this is me 4 years ago at 264 lbs and this is me now at 355 lbs.



Sorry, this time with both pics...


----------



## joness

Many years of 1 thread - unbelieveble!


----------



## Imp

joness said:


> Many years of 1 thread - unbelieveble!



This is the second one. The first one stretches back before that. Funny to see the pictures disappear, though.


----------



## plumpmygut

180-240 Only took me a year and ahalf 

View attachment before after.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Skinniest about 160 when I graduated HS and went to college. Biggest about 250 two months ago.


----------



## bbwsrule

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Skinniest about 160 when I graduated HS and went to college. Biggest about 250 two months ago.



You are beautiful! I especially like what it has done to your bustline (can't see some of the rest of you).


----------



## Diana_Prince245

bbwsrule said:


> You are beautiful! I especially like what it has done to your bustline (can't see some of the rest of you).



Thanks, I didn't feel like recropping any full body pics. I'm lazy tonight.


----------



## Jigen

BCBeccabae said:


> first two were like, 4 years/60 pounds ago I'm pretty sure haha
> the other two are as of recent and I wear a 22/24 :3



Incredible transformation.


----------



## StrongTransformation

I don't have a lot of pics of me before I started getting bigger. Here is my smallest at 200 lbs and then up to 367 (6'3")











and you won't believe this last transformation....
































































cut all the way down to 255 lbs.






it is possible.


----------



## Kravlenisse79

Left: summer 2010
Right: fall 2011
Difference: about 30 lbs, but hardly visible  

View attachment P8270013.jpg


View attachment PICT5005.JPG


----------



## Diana_Prince245

vivid2012 said:


> I love your dress.



Thanks! I'm still, a couple of reunions later, not sure about that ruffle.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls

Tam said:


> View attachment 75910
> 
> 
> View attachment 75911
> I think i havent progressed.:doh:
> The second one is from some monthes ago. Im going to show a new one, i have gained 3 lb during hollidays.:eat1:



QUITE an improvement!


----------



## khrestel

This has been up before, me at 17 at around 160 lbs after a years diet.








Me at 19 and around 230 lbs or a tad under





10 days ago at ~350 lbs









And today at 357 lbs


----------



## tioobs

khrestel said:


> This has been up before, me at 17 at around 160 lbs after a years diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at 19 and around 230 lbs or a tad under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days ago at ~350 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today at 357 lbs



waoo :eat1: Lets continue just for me !!!


----------



## degek2001

khrestel said:


> And today at 357 lbs


I am most impressed by your 357-pics. Wow, your belly is huge. And very hot. :smitten: Of course. :doh: :kiss2:
Maybe a comparison pic? 
<3 Henk


----------



## Blackhawk2293

khrestel said:


> This has been up before, me at 17 at around 160 lbs after a years diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at 19 and around 230 lbs or a tad under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days ago at ~350 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today at 357 lbs



Oh you are so hot, especially at 357 lbs! Thank you for sharing your pics!!


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice to see you happy Elina!

Hope you still remember me!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## KHayes666

I think I was around for the last 150 pounds, lol good to see you Khrestel (not sure if you want your real name spoken in public)


----------



## khrestel

KHayes666 said:


> I think I was around for the last 150 pounds, lol good to see you Khrestel (not sure if you want your real name spoken in public)



Sounds a lot more than it feels when you say it like that


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

khrestel, I know it's been said before but YOWZA. 8D :smitten:

You look amazing with your soft curves and proud grin.


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette

khrestel said:


> This has been up before, me at 17 at around 160 lbs after a years diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at 19 and around 230 lbs or a tad under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 days ago at ~350 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today at 357 lbs





Awesome improvement!


----------



## Deven

Me at 135:







Me at my current weight (310):


----------



## KHayes666

DevenDoom said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):



Both look great


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

Ok, I'll play this game. First pic is a much younger (read-underage) puppy at the thinnest I've ever been at my current height, around 180 lbs. May be TMI but... I was eating between 500-1000 calories a day and exercising for several hours most days. I hated my body.






Then I switched high schools, and made some wonderful new friends, one of whom was into the fat acceptance movement. I can't say it's been easy but I'm learning to love my body. Since that previous picture I've put on around 100 lbs and you know what? I'm just as popular with the men and seemingly even more so with the ladies than I was before! Must be doing something right.






(Ignore the creepy dolls and goofy grin, it's the only good-lighting full body pic I seem to have right now.)


----------



## bbwluvr3000

DevenDoom said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):



You look amazing!


----------



## imfree

bbwluvr3000 said:


> You look amazing!



...You're a kind and beautiful person, Deven.:happy:


----------



## imfree

I've ranged from 145 lbs at age 18 to 453+ as an adult. I was severely ill a couple years ago, so this one of Mom, and Bonnie, with me at about 325 lbs, from June 2010, while I was still in recovery, is the "skinniest" in recent history and the one of me in the Rio Brief bikini at 436 lbs was taken a couple days ago.


----------



## KHayes666

ChubbyPuppy said:


> Ok, I'll play this game. First pic is a much younger (read-underage) puppy at the thinnest I've ever been at my current height, around 180 lbs. May be TMI but... I was eating between 500-1000 calories a day and exercising for several hours most days. I hated my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I switched high schools, and made some wonderful new friends, one of whom was into the fat acceptance movement. I can't say it's been easy but I'm learning to love my body. Since that previous picture I've put on around 100 lbs and you know what? I'm just as popular with the men and seemingly even more so with the ladies than I was before! Must be doing something right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ignore the creepy dolls and goofy grin, it's the only good-lighting full body pic I seem to have right now.)



I think you look great, the creepy dolls just means you're unique.


----------



## degek2001

ChubbyPuppy said:


> Ok, I'll play this game. First pic is a much younger (read-underage) puppy at the thinnest I've ever been at my current height, around 180 lbs. May be TMI but... I was eating between 500-1000 calories a day and exercising for several hours most days. I hated my body.
> 
> Then I switched high schools, and made some wonderful new friends, one of whom was into the fat acceptance movement. I can't say it's been easy but I'm learning to love my body. Since that previous picture I've put on around 100 lbs and you know what? I'm just as popular with the men and seemingly even more so with the ladies than I was before! Must be doing something right.
> 
> (Ignore the creepy dolls and goofy grin, it's the only good-lighting full body pic I seem to have right now.)



Wow, I am impressed by your lovely gain. Your belly is lovely round. I like your full body. Sweet and curvy! I like it to read about your fat acceptance. Nice story.

<3 Henk


----------



## degek2001

DevenDoom said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):



Wow amazing gain, more than doubled. I like your full legs, so lovely round and full! Mmmm. <3 Henk


----------



## Phred

Stefanydiwilmette said:


> Awesome improvement!



You look wonderful! Great legs BTW!


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Great job DevenDoom! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## joness

Continues year after year!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DevenDoom said:


> Me at my current weight (310):



You have some beautiful legs there me lovely

:bow:


----------



## otherland78

wow you are stunning girl^^
at least i looked at your pic for quite a while 

very cute face btw


----------



## Deven

Thank you all for the compliments :wubu:


----------



## balletguy

bbwluvr3000 said:


> You look amazing!





wow u are amazing looking


----------



## balletguy

DevenDoom said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):





amazing u look great!


----------



## tubby

No pics of skinniest-unfortunate hard drive failure a few months ago. But I was 6'0" 150lbs about a year ago. Now I'm 6'1" 180lbs (grew a bit, freshman in college). Pics of me currently


----------



## firelord85

DevenDoom said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):



You are gorgeous at both sizes. :kiss2:


----------



## Kamily

This was the thinnest that I can remember. I was about 13 in this pic and probably around 180. 


Im heavier right now than I have ever been. Im currently near 300 lbs.


----------



## sierrak

Shu-shu said:


> I was big all my life. But my friend shows me which I could be. Skinny and fat.



I choose how you are...cute and fat.


----------



## there_there

Here's my fattest....long since lost the skinny pics


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Tam said:


> View attachment 75294
> 
> 
> View attachment 75295
> 
> Here is not the skinniest, but is like a "before and after".
> IN WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IM FATTER?
> Lol...
> ThOSE Pics have been taken with 2 monthes of difference.



hard to say...but that white top blows my mind away! (haha, wow a rhyme)

:smitten:


----------



## shal

The one from a few weeks ago)))))))))






Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!


----------



## Tad

shal said:


> The one from a few weeks ago)))))))))



Actually, that would be the one from a bit over THREE YEARS AGO! :doh:


----------



## bakez

bigger is better :bow:


----------



## AtomicHeart

Loopytheone... That is so wonderful! Its hard to overcome the struggle to feel you have to be the size society demands. You look amazing! =^_^=


----------



## loopytheone

AtomicHeart said:


> Loopytheone... That is so wonderful! Its hard to overcome the struggle to feel you have to be the size society demands. You look amazing! =^_^=


Aww, thank you very much! :blush: And yes, it was very difficult for me but now I'm trying to just focus on being healthy instead of my size!


----------



## ChubbyFairy

I was anorexic for many times and last year I've reached my lowest weight at 80 lbs  I was scarely skinny, I know... since few months I've started a recovery programm who makes me gain many weight. Now I'm trying to love myself, eat healthy and enjoy life! 
(I'd like to find someone that help me to indulge in food and fatten me up )


----------



## loopytheone

ChubbyFairy said:


> I was anorexic for many times and last year I've reached my lowest weight at 80 lbs  I was scarely skinny, I know... since few months I've started a recovery programm who makes me gain many weight. Now I'm trying to love myself, eat healthy and enjoy life!
> (I'd like to find someone that help me to indulge in food and fatten me up )



Wow, you are doing really well! You are looking much better and I know it is a big thing to over come but you are doing brilliant so well done! :happy:


----------



## ChubbyFairy

loopytheone said:


> Wow, you are doing really well! You are looking much better and I know it is a big thing to over come but you are doing brilliant so well done! :happy:



Yeah! I almost overcome my fear of food and gain weight, and I feel more confident in my shapes :happy:


----------



## gundam

ChubbyFairy said:


> Yeah! I almost overcome my fear of food and gain weight, and I feel more confident in my shapes :happy:



hi i am a feeder lets chat mre sexy


----------



## ChubbyFairy

It looks impressive the difference...


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

it looks much better and healthier! i glad and happy that you made that big step to fight that serious illness!

you're a good example for fighting anorex!

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## otherland78

ChubbyFairy said:


> I was anorexic for many times and last year I've reached my lowest weight at 80 lbs  I was scarely skinny, I know... since few months I've started a recovery programm who makes me gain many weight. Now I'm trying to love myself, eat healthy and enjoy life!
> (I'd like to find someone that help me to indulge in food and fatten me up )



You look georgeous here ^^ Dear such lovely feminine form you have now having added some healthy weight ^^

I wish you all the best that you stay that way with those lovely curves someone could hug and touch ;-)


----------



## Surlysomething

Keep up the healthy weight and healthy eating!





ChubbyFairy said:


> I was anorexic for many times and last year I've reached my lowest weight at 80 lbs  I was scarely skinny, I know... since few months I've started a recovery programm who makes me gain many weight. Now I'm trying to love myself, eat healthy and enjoy life!
> (I'd like to find someone that help me to indulge in food and fatten me up )


----------



## Mckee

ChubbyFairy said:


> I was anorexic for many times and last year I've reached my lowest weight at 80 lbs  I was scarely skinny, I know... since few months I've started a recovery programm who makes me gain many weight. Now I'm trying to love myself, eat healthy and enjoy life!
> (I'd like to find someone that help me to indulge in food and fatten me up )



You won one hell of a fight. You look great now!


----------



## LordSheogorath

ChubbyFairy said:


> It looks impressive the difference...



The difference is certainly more of one living than dying.

Glad you choose to exist in this community, they will certainly help you to achieve your goals and make sure that beautiful body of yours continues to grow. 

And I must say, it is far better to make love to a women with plenty of curves, than one whose bones protrude.


----------



## ChubbyFairy

LordSheogorath said:


> The difference is certainly more of one living than dying.
> 
> Glad you choose to exist in this community, they will certainly help you to achieve your goals and make sure that beautiful body of yours continues to grow.
> 
> And I must say, it is far better to make love to a women with plenty of curves, than one whose bones protrude.



Thanks 
I've always been a skinny girl who like to see other people eat and getting fat... I've never think to gaining weight too, but now it tastes good for me, I've a lot of more energy to do everything I want, and all people say that I'm beautiful now  I don't believe to gain much more, my goal is simply to be healthy, but if I'll find a feeder as boyfriend I'd love gaining for him...


----------



## LordSheogorath

ChubbyFairy said:


> Thanks
> I've always been a skinny girl who like to see other people eat and getting fat... I've never think to gaining weight too, but now it tastes good for me, I've a lot of more energy to do everything I want, and all people say that I'm beautiful now  I don't believe to gain much more, my goal is simply to be healthy, but if I'll find a feeder as boyfriend I'd love gaining for him...



Lucky guy! Whoever he is-


----------



## knobby59

ChubbyFairy said:


> I was anorexic for many times and last year I've reached my lowest weight at 80 lbs  I was scarely skinny, I know... since few months I've started a recovery programm who makes me gain many weight. Now I'm trying to love myself, eat healthy and enjoy life!
> (I'd like to find someone that help me to indulge in food and fatten me up )


Good for you.
Putting the FA/BBW stuff aside for just a moment, the after picture looks like a healthy person, the before does not.


----------



## BigWheels

loopytheone said:


> This is me when I was 13 and 110lbs. Two years ago I starved myself to around 120lbs and was about 3 inches taller than in this pic. Yes, that is my ribcage you can see sticking out above my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me now, I'm about 165lbs. I think the 50lbs of weight really make me look a lot healthier. And I'm attempting to do an escher girl pose in a onesie. =p


too cute... mickey mouse onesie...


----------



## Mack27

Deven said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):



Very nice pics. That couch, my grandmother has had that same couch for something close to 30 years.


----------



## fattened prey

hopefully this posts...still figuring out how to link pics


----------



## fattened prey

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8694989359/" title="Belly  by a_blank_shore, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8405/8694989359_739ac90b6a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Belly "></a>

Ill try this instead..


----------



## KFD

fattened prey said:


> Ill try this instead..



Try that...


----------



## fattened prey

KFD said:


> Try that...



Ty  I appreciate it


----------



## KFD

Yeah dude. If you are on the Curvage forums, I got a post or two on how to extract image code and post pics. Most of these vbulletin forums utilize bB code instead of HTML...


----------



## fattened prey

Cool - looks like I can upload files now....


----------



## plumpmygut

First pic is from 2010.
Second is from last month. 

View attachment before after 2.jpg


----------



## kyemer

Left pics me on 160 pounds
Right pics now 200 pounds:eat2:


----------



## loopytheone

kyemer said:


> Left pics me on 160 pounds
> Right pics now 200 pounds:eat2:



Is there really only 40lbs difference between these pictures? No offense but there looks like a much bigger difference than that to me! You look great, anyway. =)


----------



## stuffedbellylover

@ChubbyFairy:

Nice to know you are overcoming anorexia! I think you look far better now! Keep fighting!

All the best,

Chris


----------



## joness

Part I to Part II - most successful thread ever....


----------



## chaoticfate13

6 month gain back 

View attachment 11303569_10153547832348974_1340983028_n.jpg


View attachment 12311408_10153954887433974_300000883_o.jpg


----------



## Sweetty

Me in 19 old -





And now -


----------



## Tad

Wow what a change Sweetty!


----------



## Sweetty

Tad said:


> Wow what a change Sweetty!


Hehe, yes, i am really BIG girl now


----------



## dbmneto

Deven said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):



Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat Molly

around a 30lb gain or so. the lower one is around 155-60lbs, and the upper one is at 190lbs. 

View attachment tumblr_nxv5zfszBO1tocwnbo9_540.jpg


View attachment Screenshot2015-12-14at4.57.05PMa.jpg


----------



## BigFA

Beautiful gain Molly. So nice!:smitten:


----------



## Magebear

1995 - 250
2015 - 520 

View attachment 3447887954_489287f259_o.jpg


View attachment Work2.jpg


----------



## khrestel

I felt like this could use and update. The skinniest is still the same. I had an error in the weight the last time tho, it's at 165 lbs. 





The biggest was beautiful 392 lbs in 2014.



 



I think this just under 180 lbs is the smallest I'll ever be.


----------



## Fat Molly

Magebear said:


> 1995 - 250
> 2015 - 520



god you make me swoon :smitten:


----------



## Fat Molly

Fat Molly said:


> around a 30lb gain or so. the lower one is around 155-60lbs, and the upper one is at 190lbs.



Haha! and now I get the pleasure of posting a little bit more of me  200lbs as of today


----------



## rustydog7

Fat Molly said:


> Haha! and now I get the pleasure of posting a little bit more of me  200lbs as of today



What a very sexy belly.:blush:


----------



## Tracii

Yay 200 !! Go Molly!!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fat Molly said:


> Haha! and now I get the pleasure of posting a little bit more of me  200lbs as of today



You look lovely Miss Molly


----------



## SSBHM

200 is kind of a milestone. Congrats!

I hope you feel good and feel sexy; you look great to me.

Well, to be honest, you're definitely still pretty thin, but as they say it's about the journey and not the destination. I really hope you have enjoyed the transition from skinniness to plumpness. Ideally you'll continue to discover greater plumpness and fatness. 

I have to wonder if everyone that changes to 200 to 240 or so finds it a little awkward at some point. I think 280 to 300 is another period of transition for women. 330 to 350 is probably a limit for some. SSBBWness is definitely a challenge to reach, imo. 

Good luck on your journey, and be happy!


----------



## AmandaLynn

I remember the 200 lb threshold!


----------



## ShakesSphere

Quote:
"Originally Posted by Magebear View Post
1995 - 250
2015 - 520"
god you make me swoon 
__________________
my stories!https://www.patreon.com/mollyweisser

Your swooning makes me swoon!


----------



## joness

Long time since we saw posts here - any updates?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I'm too chicken. If you could delete posts after a certain amount of time I'd do it. I love looking at my old 30-inch waisted, carved-chested, lean, slim self and my now 45-inch waisted, double chinned, double-moobed, love-handled self!


----------



## Frogman

Then...






...and now


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Where did your body hair go?


----------



## Jay78

Frogman said:


> Then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and now


Excellent gain! What weights were these at?


----------



## Frogman

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Where did your body hair go?


I shaved most of it before that pic. Prefer the way it looks and feels.



Jay78 said:


> Excellent gain! What weights were these at?


Thanks! First pic was about 140 lbs and second is about 230–though I am very short.


----------



## Tracii

Love the big belly frogman.


----------



## jonj287

23y/o and and about 160ish lbs


----------



## jonj287

42 y/o and 263lbs....


----------



## Aqw

jonj287 said:


> 42 y/o and 263lbs....View attachment 131903


This is a beautiful belly.


----------



## jakemcduck

Here's mine. 115 to about 240.


----------



## stillblessed23

Haha...That shirt would be a bra on me now!


stillblessed23 said:


> Now I found the shirt that I was wearing in my avvatar while I was cleaning today. I found an old pic in the same shirt from about 280- ish and I took a pic in it today! Don't judge no make-up and hair isn't done lol. Anyway, I have been studying like a crazy person and apparently all that learning is making me fat
> 
> View attachment 78222
> 
> 
> [ATTACH


----------



## John786

stillblessed23 said:


> Haha...That shirt would be a bra on me now!


Post a pic then


----------



## flfeeder

Damn you're hot!!!! Do you have a goal weight?


----------



## jakemcduck

Was that directed at me?


----------



## flfeeder

No. Not intointo at all Sorry.


----------



## Eric

View attachment 132140


14 months and 100 lbs later


----------



## Iwant2bChubby

I wish I still had a picture of me at my skinniest so I could show the difference, but at my skinniest I was _super_ thin. I legitimately looked like Jack Skellington. Now I look like this:
















Huge difference!


----------



## nsandru

120 - 130 lbs when I graduated from college 




200 lbs now


----------



## Shotha

MY SKINNIEST PHOTO
This is from 1987 and I weighed about 140 pounds.




MY FATTEST PHOTO
This is a recent photo. Although it's my fattest photo, I have been a little fatter. In this photo, I'm at 330 lb.


----------



## loopytheone

Oh wow, that's a pretty huge difference Shotha! I'm glad you got rid of the mustache too, it kinda makes you look like my dad, hah. You look so happy now!


----------



## Shotha

loopytheone said:


> I'm glad you got rid of the mustache too



The mustache is still there. It's just changed colour over the years.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Not my skinniest but definitely my fattest. Same outfit four months apart!!


----------



## landshark

Stuffingkit said:


> Not my skinniest but definitely my fattest. Same outfit four months apart!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## nsandru

Skinny me in 1980



Fat me in September 2019


----------



## SSBHM

Stuffingkit said:


> Not my skinniest but definitely my fattest. Same outfit four months apart!!


You look great in your new pic - happier, curvier, more betterer even!


----------



## jakemcduck

My skinniest pic is a couple pages back. This one is from the other day. I was a little shocked at how big I looked in it.


----------



## Corey

Skinniest: 

“Fattest”: 


My skinniest is less than 5 lbs from my normal weight. For my “fattest” I was a week past my due date. My doctor told me that walking and having sex might help to induce labor, so me and my husband spent the day at the zoo and then had sex afterward. No, it didn’t help. It was still fun though. Yes, I make weird mouth movements when concentrating on maps.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW

dbmneto said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!!


Beautiful


----------



## Bigbigbigbig

stillblessed23 said:


> Haha...That shirt would be a bra on me now!


I'd like to see that!


----------



## landshark

Corey said:


> Skinniest: View attachment 136007
> 
> “Fattest”:
> View attachment 136008
> 
> My skinniest is less than 5 lbs from my normal weight. For my “fattest” I was a week past my due date. My doctor told me that walking and having sex might help to induce labor, so me and my husband spent the day at the zoo and then had sex afterward. No, it didn’t help. It was still fun though. Yes, I make weird mouth movements when concentrating on maps.



Years ago I had a friend who was pregnant and past her due date. Single mom. She told me the same thing: walking and having sex will induce labor. Asked if I would perform a service. I mean...when a pregnant woman asks for something a gentlemen is obliged to provide, yes?


----------



## Tattoocharlie

Tam said:


> HereYou can see even better my bellyView attachment 75312


You are beautiful at any weight


----------



## stillblessed23

Bigbigbigbig said:


> I'd like to see that!



I def don’t own that shirt anymore . It was like a 2 or 3x and I am tight 6x now


----------



## stillblessed23

John786 said:


> Post a pic then



Just for you lol. I don’t own that shirt anymore but I’m a 6X now


----------



## Barrett

Me in 2004 at 192# (after dropping from my then-highest of 310# in 2003):



Me, yesterday, just north of 350#:


----------



## Hamham410

Fat Molly said:


> around a 30lb gain or so. the lower one is around 155-60lbs, and the upper one is at 190lbs.
> 
> View attachment 122859
> 
> 
> View attachment 122860


Perfect


----------



## pani

I don't have access to a pic at my thinnest (5"7" 130 by extreme dieting in my teens.) Here are pics of me at my heaviest, 250lbs and nevermore comfortable with my body. What is amazing though, is what difference camera angles can make.


----------



## benbo

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!


You are really beautiful!


----------



## aggeiger

Benbo is gorgeous! And you definitely look happy.


----------



## jakemcduck

The latest "fattest" pic. Skinniest is on pg 21.


----------



## Tank

Tam said:


> View attachment 75294
> 
> 
> View attachment 75295
> 
> Here is not the skinniest, but is like a "before and after".
> IN WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IM FATTER?
> Lol...
> ThOSE Pics have been taken with 2 monthes of difference.


Definitely the 2nd. Looking good


----------



## Tank

Stuffingkit said:


> Not my skinniest but definitely my fattest. Same outfit four months apart!!


That's not even close to being the same outfit


----------



## Tank

Deven said:


> Me at 135:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my current weight (310):


310? Are you sure? You don't look that big...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Tank said:


> That's not even close to being the same outfit



Except for the black accents on the neck and sleeves and the same logo on both t-shirts and the same cut of the pants and same color. 

I think you need to put your glasses on, sir...or eat more carrots.


----------



## Tank

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Except for the black accents on the neck and sleeves and the same logo on both t-shirts and the same cut of the pants and same color.
> 
> I think you need to put your glasses on, sir...or eat more carrots.


I suppose. Shirt is probably just faded or bleached. Not sure about the pants


----------



## Tad

Tank, a couple of things. 
1) one of those you were commenting on was from 2011. Probably a bit late to be responding?
2) single pics can vary a lot with lighting, angle, and so on. On a very open thread like this, questioning the validity of what people say will mostly just make people more reluctant to post. Perhaps think of some more careful wording?


----------



## Tank

Tad said:


> Tank, a couple of things.
> 1) one of those you were commenting on was from 2011. Probably a bit late to be responding?
> 2) single pics can vary a lot with lighting, angle, and so on. On a very open thread like this, questioning the validity of what people say will mostly just make people more reluctant to post. Perhaps think of some more careful wording?


Sorry for any misunderstanding. I did, somewhat, admit my fault. Once again, sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Tad

Tank said:


> Sorry for any misunderstanding. I did, somewhat, admit my fault. Once again, sorry for the misunderstanding



Sorry for getting cranky. I just know how big a step it can be for some people to share photos like this, so I don't want them to be fearful of it here, in what should be a safe place.


----------



## TimTim

1st pic is about 150. 2nd is nearly 330.


----------



## FAinPA

Thinnest I could find, guessing summer 2011 about 55 lbs less.



And today, where the feet are barely visible under the belly.


----------



## degek2001

Wow, that's a belly!


----------



## Tank

benbo said:


> You are really beautiful!


Second one


----------



## BigCutieGigi

I don’t have many before and after pics, but I think this will work. The pics are a 70 lbs difference from a year ago.


----------



## Tattoocharlie

BigCutieGigi said:


> I don’t have many before and after pics, but I think this will work. The pics are a 70 lbs difference from a year ago.


Beautiful at either weight


----------



## Tattoocharlie

Ive changed a bit. Lol


----------



## Tank

BigCutieGigi said:


> I don’t have many before and after pics, but I think this will work. The pics are a 70 lbs difference from a year ago.


Very sweet!!!


----------



## SSBHM

weighed 400 for the first time after stuffing myself silly this morning! can't see here, but bigger butt and thighs too. Feels good!


----------



## Monster




----------



## Tad

Monster, I love how you look at home in entirely different styles


----------



## Monster

Thank you! That's very kind


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75211
> 
> 
> This was taken in June 2008. I was 75 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75212
> 
> 
> This was taken last week. I am 125 kgs.
> 
> View attachment 75213
> 
> 
> Another taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> Which is better? Lol!


You are very attractive in all the pictures. I love a woman who fill my arms with a beautiful face like yours.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

HeatherBBW said:


> Facebook can be quite a pain in the ass. I still haven't quite mastered or figured out how to use it to enjoy keeping up with friends and old.. BUT...
> 
> it does allow for old friends to dig in the wayback machine and scan/post pictures of you.
> 
> I have little to no photographs of me as a child and teenager, because they were lost in albums and a move across country. So I took the opportunity to snag this one and do a compare with a recent picture of me.
> 
> I've more then doubled up and I really dig this thread, so here is my contribution.
> 
> Left Pic: Age (18) - Weight (260ish)
> Right Pic: Age (36) - Weight (Over 550)
> 
> View attachment 76849


I would like to watch you gain the weight. I also would have like to feel you gain the weight. Are you popular with guys that want to be squashed. I would like to being looking into your eyes as you press me. My arms around while you lie on me and talk


----------



## ChubbyPear

Me at my biggest 2009 

Smallest 2019

I'm about 20 lbs over my smallest right now and gaining. Who knows what the scale will say by the end of the year...


----------



## jakemcduck

ChubbyPear said:


> Me at my biggest 2009
> 
> Smallest 2019
> 
> I'm about 20 lbs over my smallest right now and gaining. Who knows what the scale will say by the end of the year...



You're so pretty!


----------



## ChubbyPear

jakemcduck said:


> You're so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## degek2001

ChubbyPear said:


> Me at my biggest 2009
> 
> Smallest 2019
> 
> I'm about 20 lbs over my smallest right now and gaining. Who knows what the scale will say by the end of the year...


I am so curious what your weight will be at the end of the year ❤


----------



## ohiofa

ChubbyPear said:


> Me at my biggest 2009
> 
> Smallest 2019
> 
> I'm about 20 lbs over my smallest right now and gaining. Who knows what the scale will say by the end of the year...



Very pretty in both pics!!


----------



## landshark

ChubbyPear said:


> Me at my biggest 2009
> 
> Smallest 2019
> 
> I'm about 20 lbs over my smallest right now and gaining. Who knows what the scale will say by the end of the year...



you look great in both pics!


----------



## SSBHM

ChubbyPear said:


> Me at my biggest 2009
> 
> Smallest 2019
> 
> I'm about 20 lbs over my smallest right now and gaining. Who knows what the scale will say by the end of the year...


gotta say, I prefer your fuller - but you're very pretty either way.


----------



## landshark

SSBHM said:


> *gotta say,* I prefer your fuller - but you're very pretty either way.



But did you "have to" say it? And I don't mean to pick on you, I'm just using your post and the one quoted to pose a question. 

Do we always need to voice our preferences? Especially if they don't align to the preferences of the individual about whose body we're talking? I mean, there isn't a woman on this earth whose responsibility is to placate my preferences. So me voicing them as if they should matter to her could truly be considered arrogant. 

Again, I'm not picking on you. I am just zeroing on word choice and parlaying it into a bigger discussion. And I should also acknowledge I actually don't know how the member whose post you quoted feels about her weight fluctuation over the years. She may have been perfectly okay with your word choice. But what if it was a struggle and she was happy with her hard work and pounds lost. Could members of this community be happy for her, preferences notwithstanding? Do we care more about our own preferences and expressing those preferences than we do for another person's happiness and sense of self satisfaction? 

I think it's a valid discussion.


----------



## Shotha

landshark said:


> But did you "have to" say it? And I don't mean to pick on you, I'm just using your post and the one quoted to pose a question.
> 
> Do we always need to voice our preferences? Especially if they don't align to the preferences of the individual about whose body we're talking? I mean, there isn't a woman on this earth whose responsibility is to placate my preferences. So me voicing them as if they should matter to her could truly be considered arrogant.
> 
> Again, I'm not picking on you. I am just zeroing on word choice and parlaying it into a bigger discussion. And I should also acknowledge I actually don't know how the member whose post you quoted feels about her weight fluctuation over the years. She may have been perfectly okay with your word choice. But what if it was a struggle and she was happy with her hard work and pounds lost. Could members of this community be happy for her, preferences notwithstanding? Do we care more about our own preferences and expressing those preferences than we do for another person's happiness and sense of self satisfaction?
> 
> I think it's a valid discussion.



Now that you brought this matter up, @landshark , the subject of this thread is "your skinniest and fattest pics". I think that preference should be strictly off topic on a thread like this, especially when talking about an individual. There's too much chance of offending people.


----------



## luckyfa

Fat Molly said:


> Haha! and now I get the pleasure of posting a little bit more of me  200lbs as of today


Beautiful stretch marks!


----------



## CaseyBear

First is me at my biggest in 2009

Second is me today thought I think I’ve put on 20 or so pounds since those pictures 

Third is me in 2012 after a year and a half of working my ass off in the gym and running on a daily basis for a year and a half. I actually got quite smaller than that (too small, I didn’t look healthy) but I don’t have pictures of that. 

As you can see, I put the weight back on lol


----------

